# Vino Bella - Napa



## Harry (Jun 3, 2015)

Headed to Vino Bella on an exchange later this week. Just read the reviews and they were impressive. Any suggestions such as room location (bedroom)?  We are meeting friends who live in the area. Any MUST wineries? 

Harry


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jun 3, 2015)

Bring MONEY! 

Then you will have a great time. Only problem then, is remembering WHY you have a bunch of wine labels in your suitcase. :ignore:


----------



## IngridN (Jun 3, 2015)

We were there a year ago Jan/Feb and had a wonderful time. I don't think there are any 'bad' views to be had. Our favorite wineries were:

St. Francis: they have a wonderful lunch or dinner set menu with wine pairings. We treated our out of town guests to the lunch for their anniversary and all had a wonderful time. They do limit the number of people, so advance ressies are a must and can be done online. IIRC cost was $50pp.

The Castle. Wonderful place to visit and tour (including a torture chamber) and fabulous wines. Do pay the add'l $10 or so to taste their reserve wines...we ended up buying a case!

Domaine Chandon = yuck. And, as DH says, I'm a champagne snob. Service was awful and I was hoping they had some higher end stuff than what they sell in the grocery store, but no such luck. So for $25pp for the tasting, it was more expensive than buying a bottle .

We stopped at many more wineries, but those 3 really stick out!

Be prepared to pay for the wine tastings. There are some free ones, but not that many. 

I found out after we went that our Visa Signature card had some benefits in Napa, mainly free tastings at places where others had to pay, so if you have one of those cards, check to see what bennies they offer.

Have a wonderful time.

Ingrid


----------



## Gaozhen (Jun 5, 2015)

We were there in October; nice accommodations though the timeshare wing seemed a bit smaller/older than the main hotel, though no real complaints. Pool was nice, hot tub decent, and the vineyard behind was a good option for early morning walks. 

Also make sure you have a car or reliable transportation. We didn't realize how far Vino Bella was from the places we wanted to go - it was our first time in the Napa Valley so we thought "Napa" itself would be central, but instead it's far south in the valley. We ended up driving ~45 minutes north almost every day to St. Helena and Calistoga to hit the wineries and bike-tasting tours on our list. (Definitely not complaining, just giving a heads up. E.g. the "Castle" winery that's recommended is at least a half hour from the resort.)

As for wineries, our favorite (along with the Castle, what an eccentric kooky guy!) was Beringer.  Lots of great history, our tour guide was amazing, tastings were fun and informative, and it's a beautiful estate. 

Have fun!


----------



## Harry (Jun 22, 2015)

Thanks for the information which was definitely helpful. I will post a review including the owner update which was interesting.  We visited 15 wineries and joined 3 clubs. We were fortunate to be escorted by friends who have lived in the area for over 40 years.

Harry


----------



## presley (Jun 22, 2015)

I can't wait to read your review!


----------



## IngridN (Jun 22, 2015)

Harry said:


> Thanks for the information which was definitely helpful. I will post a review including the owner update which was interesting.  We visited 15 wineries and joined 3 clubs. We were fortunate to be escorted by friends who have lived in the area for over 40 years.
> 
> Harry



And your favorite wineries were???

Ingrid


----------



## Harry (Jul 5, 2015)

Joseph Phelps, Pride, Flora Springs, Regusci and Peju in that order.

Harry


----------



## jaym (Aug 25, 2015)

I'm hoping those that have stayed at Vino Bella in Napa will provide info on unit amenities and Napa Valley travel.

Does a 1 bedrm. unit at VB have an in room washer/dryer? 
What appliances are available, full size fridge, oven and cooktop (gas or electric?), blender, toaster, etc.?
Also, when did you visit the area and is it crowded there this time of year, late August or early Sept., harvest period? 
Better to stay in July, less crowded or doesn't matter because it is Napa....?
Is VB too far away, some posted 45 mins. or so from most wineries? It appears reasonably close to downtown Napa, maybe 20 minutes, is that correct?

thanks.


----------

